#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  How does index hunting help in improving query performance?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

The procedure of boosting the collection of indexes is called as index hunting.
Indexes help in improving the speed as well as the query performance of database.


Can someone explain how does index hunding help in improving query performance?

----------

